# Compound slingshot pistol



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi there,

finished this one today. Having seen Joerg's latest pulley equipped
slingshot x-bow, I wantetd to pick up the concept but in an even more
compact way.

This is what came out;

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/4598-foto0527/
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/4599-foto0526/
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/4600-foto0525/
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/4601-foto0522/

I call it a compound slingshot pistol.
For the testing phase its only equipped with a very light band set. Nevertheless
I was able to put a few marbles through a bottle and some cardboard indoors. Works good so far.
Next step would be a set of double tubes, or maybe some bigger rollers for a set
of flat bands.

Hope you like it, thanks for looking.


----------



## derbyduck (May 1, 2011)

that looks real great ,keep us posted when you try the heaver band ,
DD


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

That is an extremely cool piece dude!

Looks very tactical in black and infra-red green!

I've got plans to replicate Joerg's pump action shotgun over my xmas break, and also plans to put together an automatic slingshot... we'll see about the second one!

Eddie.


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I love it!!! Is it proving accurate so far?

HH.. I like ur plans with the pump action. I want to make a bullpup myself









Jay


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

Glad you like it.

Eddie what kind of automatic slingshot would that be? sounds very interesting....


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks like a _*powerful *_weapon. You did a beautiful job on it too.


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

So far so goog....now i only have to figure out how to shoot straight with it.....
any ideas for some kind of sighting system?

any help is greatly welcome!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Good job man, looks great!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Really great looking job on that one. You could maybe use a sight like the ones on crossbow pistols.


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

well it' rely on turning a handle (like the old fashioned gatling guns) and would probably run a gravity fed magazine.

It's rather hard to explain exactly how it'd work, and I have attempted several times with different modelling software to put together a model but i lose patience xD

basically, you have a barrel with the bands fixed at one end, at the other there is a rod which is attached to the other end of the bands, this rod is attached to another rod with a hinge, which at full extent rests shy of the end of teh barrel, the second rod is attached to a cam wheel which is turned by hand, the cam wheel/cam rod assembly would firstly pull the first rod back, then, at the extent of the turn, release the rod, which has drawn back against the bands, hitting the round from the barrel, as the cam continues to turn it drags the rod back again, passing from underneath the magazine and allowing another ball to drop in front of the rod, and you're back where you started.

That may not make sense, in my mind I have 100% understanding of how it will work and I'm 75% certain it will lol.

With regards to the pump action vs. the bullpup. I was more in favour of very low reload time vs. higher power, I have crossbows and bows for high power stuff







But that's just personal opinion









Eddie


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

Eddie that really sounds rather complex, hard to picture it. But it sure is an interesting concept.
I would really love to see some design studies on this one. So maybe you could test your patience once more ?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job! The compound arrangement allows you to make maximum use of the short draw length.

As for sights, I would suggest a red-dot sight. Go to Ebay, and you can pick one up for about $20. Mine was less than that, shipped directly from China. When it arrived, it had the name brand of a well-known US company on it ... guess they are making them for the US company but selling them direct for less. You will have to add an attachment base behind your pouch holding mechanism, but that should be a trivial modification.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Haken, I may well build it over christmas, if I don't, I'll download autocad or something similar, with mechanical capabilities, and make a model that also works as it is supposed to


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

Charles, thats a really good idea, the only problem ist that the mounting base does not hinder the loading 
procedure. maybe i can figure something out....a red dot nevertheless depends on / requires a basic accuracy
of the weapon it placed on to be adjusted correctly. Hope that this is given. I will give it a try.

Eddie, I'm really looking forward to see some result. You can make it !


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

I reckon I can certainly!! Whilst explaining it I've actually come up with another, less complicated cam system, although it will be necessary for the wheel to be twice the size, resulting in a 40" disk on the back of the barrel! So I think I'll stick with the alternative for now









Eddie.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I always envy people that have the skills to create something like this.

Excellent Job! Would love to see a video of this in action, that's for sure.

LGD


----------

